# Flywheel resurfacing



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Planning on having my flywheel resurfaced since it's out, should I just plan on bringing my flexplate, clutch and hardware in together to be balanced? What should I be looking at $ to do this?


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Since material will be taken uniformly across the surface, no change in the existing balance will occur. If the flywheel was balanced before, it will stay balanced. I've never balanced one doing a clutch job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it came from a running/driving car and all was OK, I agree with RT-1. If you came across it at a swap meet, and it's an unknown used part, balance would be a good idea. It NEVER hurts to balance any rotating assembly.....I had my pressure plate balanced to my engine many years ago....and have never regretted it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*My nickle*

well .... those are some deep heat cracks ....
also .... your bevel on the outside edge of the flywheel is gone ... meaning your fly wheel is super close to its min thickness...

your disc has been slipping for a while .... your pressure plate is probably blue also ... and the disc glazed ... replace em ...

please post a picture of the flywheel bolt heads please ... and clutch disc and pressure plate...

Scott


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I would mic the flywheel first before doing anything.
When you remove material it makes it lighter which changes the dynamics of your set up.
Since a new one is around 100 bucks I don't mess with worn out parts and I would replace it with a new pressure plate, flywheel and clutch plate.
I hate doing things twice especially pulling a tranny over 100 bucks.
Not worth messing with a marginal part IMO.


----------

